
An American is killed on island where people are protected by law against murder - tarunupaday
https://www.indiatoday.in/india/story/american-tourist-killed-on-andaman-island-home-to-uncontacted-peoples-1393013-2018-11-21
======
eesmith
Christian missionary decides to break the law to spread the faith to a group
of aboriginals who are fiercely independent and isolated. Gets killed. Law
says that the aboriginals cannot be prosecuted.

What a change from previous centuries where that would be cause to send in
military and take over the land.

I suspect some will praise him as a martyr who died for his faith.

~~~
dmurray
He certainly is a martyr, whether that is praiseworthy or not.

------
tarunupaday
The Indian island is inhabited by sentinelese tribe whose number is estimated
to be below 50.

Under Indian law, no outside person is allowed to land on their island and if
they kill somebody, they can not be prosecuted.

